# Help...Latin phrase



## Sydnorphyn (Apr 4, 2008)

What does the following phrase mean: 

christo vero regi

I get part of it...is the middle word a verb, adverb, equative verb - email me at [email protected]

Thanks a bunch...this is killing me
Greek - yes
Aramaic - yes
Hebrew - yes
Latin - not yet, I am at your mercy.

Johnny O


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 4, 2008)

The middle word is an adjective from verus, meaning "true." Without the context, it is difficult, but you have three datives, the first and last being nouns, and the middle an adjective. Regi is from rex, meaning "king." I assume you know what "Christo" means.


----------



## MW (Apr 4, 2008)

As a stand alone phrase I would take it as "for Christ, the true king."


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 4, 2008)

Your Latin phrase appears in the Prologue to *The Rule of St. Bennedict*.

Ad te ergo nunc mihi sermo dirigitur, quisquis abrenuntians propriis voluntatibus, Domino *Christo vero Regi *militaturus oboedientiæ fortissima atque præclara arma sumis.

To thee, therefore, my speech is now directed, who, giving up thine own will, takest up the strong and most excellent arms of obedience, to do battle for *Christ* the Lord, *the true King*.

Translated by Rev. Boniface Verheyen, O. The Rule of St. Benedict (1940 Edition). St. Benedict's Abbey, Atchison, Kansas.

Another author who used the phrase was the Venerable Bede in his *HISTORIA ECCLESIASTICA GENTIS ANGLORUM.: LIBER TERTIUS*. - Saint Bede, The Complete Works of Venerable Bede, 8 vols.


----------

